# Big Dog....



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJJQ0zNNOM...feature=related


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're getting closer to Star Wars every day...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

we sure are. i cant believe how big that thing is. in the begining i thought it was small, then when the guy tried kicking it over i was really surprised.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I received this in an e-mail a while ago it is too cool
Also,
Here is one of the earlier models!
Big Dog (Beta)


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like one of my Army basic training drill instructors.

Sluggo


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Dare I ask how much horsepower it has


----------

